# What is a good centerpiece fish for my 55g



## fishboi (Jun 5, 2010)

i have these fish so far i have a 55g tank with 2 bristle nose plecos,3 bumblebee gobys,10 neon tetras,4 lemon tetras,3 kuhil loaches,4 guppies(m), 3 platies and 2 dwarf goramais


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

By "centrepiece" I assume you mean something a bit larger than those fish you have. This is not easy, as larger fish (such as angels) would eat the smaller tetras, or try to. Some suitable fish would be one of the dwarf cichlids, like the Bolivian Ram [on this forum, you can see the fish profiles by clicking on the shaded name of a fish or plant in posts].

You have an issue though with the bumblebee gobies. These are brackish water fish; they occur in estuarties in SE Asia where the water is approximately half salt, half fresh. In freshwater tanks they may "survive" for a time, but they will not be healthy. Adding salt to the water is not an option with fish like neon and lemon tetras, kuhli loaches, gourami and the plecos. Salt will damage these fish internally, burn their skin, and kill them.

I recommend you remove the bumblebee gobies, either to their own tank of brackish water, or see if the store will take them in exchange.

Byron.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

yes, they will not survive in your freshwater. they dont need a very large tank i believe, maybe a 10 gallon, and a little filter, heater, and a small light for viewing pleasure. you could easily set it all up for under $50.


----------



## fishboi (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks guys will try a move the bumblebee gobys asap.
also might look further into getting a Bolivian ram.


----------



## fishboi (Jun 5, 2010)

i got 2 blue rams


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

fishboi said:


> i got 2 blue rams


how much did you spend on them?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Your tank was pretty much at capacity before the Rams were introduced. What kind of filtration do you have? I would suggest bringing your lemon tetra and Loach up to 6 each, then remove the Platy, Guppies, and Goby. *** The Rams tend to need temps higher than what the platy enjoy. Both will be able to withstand saltier water if you want to put them with the Goby.


----------

